# Como hacer un polo a tierra



## MaMu

*En la práctica*

Si una salida a tierra tiene 220V es porque hay fuga, Si es 0V, seguramente no hay buen contacto entre la jabalina (a la que se le suele hechar agua con sal para aumentar la conductividad) y la tierra, o entre el cable y la jabalina, o entre el cable y el chasis del gabinete... osea, esta cortada la descarga.

Supongo que lo que preguntas es el voltaje tierra-neutro.
Normalmente las empresas de comunicaciones y fabricantes de hardware recomiendan un máximo de 2v.

Si lo que queres es medir la resistencia de puesta a tierra, tenes que usar un Telurímetro. La resistencia debe ser menor de 10 ohms, preferentemente menor a 5.

*Un poco de literatura...*

*CONEXIONES A TIERRA*

Estudiaremos dos sistemas de conexiones a tierra para protección de equipo

1. Protección de Antenas contra descargas eléctricas (Rayo)
2. Protección de Líneas Eléctricas contra descargas eléctricas (Rayo)


*ANATOMÍA DEL RAYO*

Cuando se está formando una tormenta, las nubes se cargan eléctricamente, algunas toman cargas positivas y otras cargas negativas debido a la ionización del espacio circundante. La tierra es nuestra referencia y establecemos que tiene un voltaje de cero voltios o voltaje neutral.

En la Figura 1 podemos observar que hay tres nubes y la polaridad de la carga de cada una. La atmósfera al buscar un equilibrio produce una descarga eléctrica (que en Panamá llamamos Rayo). Esta descarga es un flujo de electrones que se mueven del punto negativo al punto positivo y puede darse entre las nubes como el Rayo#1, puede darse entre la torre y la nube positiva como vemos en el Rayo#2 o puede darse entre un objeto que sobresalga de la tierra y una nube con carga negativa.


*SENTIDO DE LA CORRIENTE*

Benjamín Franklin fue el precursor en el estudio de la corriente eléctrica al descubrir la electricidad a finales del Siglo XIX durante una tormenta eléctrica. Él estableció el concepto de cargas positivas y negativas. Haciendo analogía con los fluidos, asumió que la corriente eléctrica es similar que una corriente de agua que viaja de un lugar a otro. Para Benjamín Franklin, las cargas eléctricas viajan de un punto de mayor potencial a otro punto con menor potencial de la misma forma que el agua en una cascada cae de un punto de mayor altura a un punto de menor altura.

Cuando fue descubierto el átomo, en el estudio de éste, los científicos se percataron de la presencia de partículas con carga negativa (los electrones), partículas positivas (los protones) y partículas con carga neutra (neutrones). El modelo del átomo de Bohr establecido en 1913 es el modelo actual del átomo donde el núcleo lo forman los protones y neutrones que son partículas más pesadas, mientras que los electrones orbitan (dan vueltas) alrededor del núcleo. Sabemos además que los electrones son mucho mas livianos que los protones, por lo tanto, cuando se da el movimiento de cargas eléctricas serán los electrones los que se mueven de un punto donde hay exceso de electrones hacia un punto donde hay menos electrones, es decir, del polo negativo al polo positivo.

Cuando los científicos llegaron a esta conclusión, había un choque con la teoría de Benjamín Franklin, pues él estableció que la corriente se daba del positivo al negativo, mientras que con el nuevo concepto del átomo la corriente viaja del polo negativo al positivo. Esto significaba que el concepto de la corriente era lo contrario de lo que se había pensado. No se podían tirar al cesto de basura todas fórmulas y realizar nuevamente todos los estudios realizados, pues el átomo de Niels Bohr fue presentado en el año 1913 y para ese tiempo ya habían muchas fórmulas en la cabeza de los hombres de ciencia. Para no chocar con los modelos establecidos, se consideró como "Corriente Convencional" la corriente que circula del polo positivo al polo negativo de la batería al pasar por el circuito eléctrico, mientras que la "Corriente Real" se debe al movimiento de los electrones y se da del polo negativo al polo positivo. En resumen, hemos aceptado el modelo de Franklin para el estudio de los circuitos pero sabemos que el sentido de la corriente es contrario puesto que las cargas que se mueven son los electrones por se más livianas.

Como sabemos que son los electrones los que producen la corriente, decimos que el Rayo#1 viaja de la nube negativa a la nube positiva. El Rayo#2 viaja de la torre hacia la nube. Éste es el sentido de la corriente porque el rayo se hace más grueso cerca de la nube (como un río) y sus afluentes son menores. El Rayo#3 cae sobre el árbol porque hay varias ramificaciones en la nube que se unen para formar un rayo de la misma forma que varios ríos pequeños se unen para formar un gran río que desemboca en el mar. Hacemos la salvedad que establecemos este modelo en base a los conceptos conocidos hasta ahora, pero si en un futuro cambia el modelo atómico, nuevamente puede cambiar la dirección de la corriente en los circuitos.

Para nuestro estudio de protección contra rayos, no es importante que el rayo caiga en la antena, o que suba a partir de ésta. El daño será el mismo puesto que por los circuitos circulará una corriente mucho mayor que la corriente que estableció el ingeniero que diseñó el circuito. Por eso, cuando se da el evento de un descarga eléctrica decimos en Panamá: "Cayó un Rayo" y en tu país no sé si se dice igual.


*PROTECCIÓN PARA ANTENAS*

Cuando cae un rayo, la corriente buscará el camino más corto para llegar a tierra, entonces debemos ayudar al rayo dándole paso expedito por un camino que le vamos a hacer y evitar que la corriente pase por los equipos.

 Observamos en la Figura#2 que el pararrayos tipo Franklin se instala en la parte más alta de la torre. Este pararrayos es una varilla de cobre de 8 pies de largo, se le conecta un cable eléctrico AWG#2 o mayor y debe bajar paralelo a la torre hasta una varilla enterrada en la base de la torre. Observemos que cuando cae el rayo, debe hacerlo en el pararrayos (el punto más alto de la torre) y le hemos conectado un cable para dirigir la descarga a tierra (en línea recta). 

En el panel de alimentación eléctrica AC, también colocamos una varilla a tierra lo cual protegerá el equipo de descargas eléctricas provenientes de las líneas de alimentación eléctrica, pues el rayo no necesariamente debe caer en el pararrayos que hemos instalado en nuestra torre.

Hay un pararrayos que tiene muchas espigas en su extremo más alto. A este se le conoce con el nombre de "disipador". El principio de él es distinto, cuando hay una tormenta eléctrica, el disipador ioniza la atmósfera cercana a la torre y cubre inclusive la casa donde están los equipos. No me ha dado buenos resultados en algunos lugares donde hay muchas tormentas eléctricas porque el disipador desvía el rayo y cae sobre las líneas de tendido eléctrico. Me he dado cuenta de ésto, porque durante la tormenta eléctrica cuando cae el rayo, el transmisor queda "fuera del aire". Cuando voy a reparar el equipo, encuentro daño en la fuente de fuerza, lo cual indica que la descarga entró por la línea eléctrica. Por ahora prefiero el pararrayos tipo Franklin.


*CONEXIÓN A TIERRA*

 En la base de la torre y en la caseta del equipo los libros recomiendan enterrar una varilla de 6 u 8 pies de largo. El procedimiento por lo regular se realiza clavando la varilla en la tierra con la ayuda de un mazo. Sin embargo, en los lugares con suelos rocosos esta operación se vuelve casi imposible. En ese caso, usamos un tubo de cobre de 2 pulgadas de diámetro y 6 pies de largo al cual se le introduce sal sin refinar para mejorar la conductividad del suelo rocoso.

Preparamos este tubo haciéndole 4 huecos (uno por cada lado) cada 6" de longitud del tubo. En la parte inferior del tubo se aplana o se coloca un tapón fijo mientras que en la parte superior instalamos una tapa removible (llamada registro) donde se introduce sal. Cada 6 meses debemos revisar el nivel de la sal. Si ha bajado, debemos rellenar el tubo. Mi ayudante llama "flauta" a este tipo de tubo y viendo la construcción del tubo, diríamos que tiene toda la razón. También en la parte superior del tubo se coloca una armella de cobre donde se amarra o se suelda con estaño el cable de conexión a tierra.

 Para instalar el tubo, abrimos con herramientas de jardinería y construcción un hueco en el suelo rocoso con una profundidad de 6 pies y un diámetro de 1 pie. Una vez que el tubo se coloca en forma vertical, rellenamos el hueco con la misma piedra mezclada con arena para mejorar la conductividad del suelo que rodea el tubo. Cuando el tubo está enterrado debe salir 2 o 3 pulgadas sobre la superficie del suelo donde tendremos el registro y la conexión al cable de tierra.

Una vez que el tubo está enterrado, quitamos la tapa removible y se introducen 4 tazas de sal sin refinar por la abertura superior. Esto llenará casi 2 pies de la altura del tubo. Luego se vierte una taza de agua para que la sal se diluya y salga por los agujeros mojando el suelo que rodea la varilla. Repetimos el proceso de introducir la sal y el agua hasta que el nivel de la sal esté 1 pulgada debajo del borde donde está el registro del tubo. Si es muy difícil enterrar el tubo en forma vertical, el tubo puede doblarse en forma de letra "L" y enterrarlo horizontalmente a una profundidad de 1 pie pero siempre dejando la boca del tubo perpendicular a la superficie del suelo y con la tapa de registro visible.


*PROTECCIÓN DE LÍNEAS ELÉCTRICAS*

Regularmente, en la caja de interruptores para los circuitos (breakers), se hace una conexión a tierra, según lo especificado por NEC (National Electric Code) o el "Manual para Instalaciones Eléctricas" establecido por la compañía de distribución eléctrica de su país. (Puede solicitar copia del manual en la compañía que le presta el servicio eléctrico).

Sin embargo, a las instalaciones debemos hacer ligeros cambios para proteger nuestros equipos contra rayos. Recordemos que el rayo viaja a 360,000 Km/s (que es la velocidad de la luz). Cuando un objeto viaja a esta velocidad, nos presenta ciertas características no contempladas en la Fisica Clásica, y en este caso, el flujo de electrones presenta cierta inercia. Como la descarga eléctrica tiene una duración de unos cuantos micro-segundos (millonésimas de segundo), podemos aprovecharnos de la inercia y hacer que el rayo pierda suficiente energía antes de llegar a nuestro equipo. Recordemos que la descarga viajará en línea recta y si damos varias vueltas a los cables, la descarga producto del rayo perderá energía con cada cambio de dirección.

Tomemos por ejemplo, la Figura#4, donde podemos ver que la alimentación eléctrica proveniente de la compañía de distribución entra al interruptor principal, luego llevamos la electricidad en una tubería PVC por el piso hasta llegar al protector de línea AC. Luego regresamos por el piso hasta el regulador de voltaje (si hay problemas de subida y bajada del voltaje donde están los transmisores). Del regulador de voltaje, pasamos al panel de interruptores breakers y es en este lugar donde colocamos la varilla de conexión a tierra. Del panel de los breakers destinamos un circuito al transmisor, otro para los equipos de enlace, otro para los tomacorrientes, otro para la iluminación del local y finalmente otro circuito para el sistema de iluminación de la torre.

Con todas estas vueltas, la descarga eléctrica del rayo tiene que llegar muy debilitada al equipo, pues el protector de línea tiene entre otros componentes los MOV (Metal Oxide Varistor), en el regulador de voltaje también hay los MOV y en la entrada de alimentación eléctrica del transmisor también hay MOV. Los MOV son dispositivos semiconductores que eliminan los picos de voltaje por encima del valor especificado. Para la instalación eléctrica en el local del transmisor, usamos MOVs con voltaje límite de 275 Volts puesto que los 240Vac no le harán efecto. Sin embargo, un voltaje mayor será absorbido por el MOV.


*EXCESO DE TIERRA*

En los estudios, donde hay equipos de audio, debemos instalar un solo ground interconectando todas las varillas de conexión a tierra con un cable de cobre tamaño AWG#8. Con esto evitamos un zumbido de 60Hz de baja intensidad llamado Hum y que se produce cuando hay dos conexiones a tierra en puntos distintos. El nivel de este hum es muy bajo (menos de 50dB por debajo del nivel normal de audio) pero es audible cuando en la emisora el equipo está encendido y no hay música. Muchas veces se oye el zumbido cuando termina el disco y queda un espacio de tiempo antes del bloque de comerciales.


----------



## MaMu

Barra = Javalina
Sal = Tiosulfato de Sodio


----------



## Naila

Hola como puedo calcular la resistencia de puesta a tierra del neutro del transformador


----------



## Marcelo

No la puedes calcular pues depende del terreno y las condiciones de conductividad del mismo. Si usas malla de tierra con barra coperwell o cualquier otro mecanismo, la resistencia de puesta a tierra varía pues estas mallas se diseñan para obtener conductividades apropiadas a las normas.

Tienes que medirlo con un telurímetro o telurómetro como explica MaMu en este buen tutorial.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## JR

Les dejo unos buenos video-tutoriales:


----------



## Electricista

La distancia entre electrodos deben ser superior a 2 veces el largo de este. siempre que sean colocados verticalmente. pero también va a depender del tipo de resistividad del terreno próximo.


----------



## edunet98

*Estimados Amigos *Leyendo Vuestros comentarios en el foro y dados los conocimientos puesto de manifiesto, Recurro a la Sabiduría y Sapiencia para Fabricar un Protector de Tensión. 
En la Ciudad Donde vivo, tenemos problemas de Sobre o Baja Tensión por deficiencia de la Red Eléctrica 220V, Además de los problemas con Rayos (Descargas Atmosféricas). A veces Sin Tormentas los Picos de Tensión son Terribles y me Destrozan o Desprograman las Radios VHF, Central Telefónica y Fax entre otros Componentes.- He Comprado Protectores (Caros Algunos) y Económicos  Otros pero no me Han dado resultado.- La Idea es Fabricar un Protector de Tensión simple pero Efectivo con Algunas Resistencias, Descargadores Gaseosos, Varistores, Fusibles  y algún otro componente que se pueda conseguir y poner todo a tierra con una Jabalina.-
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## troyano42

Tu problema es serio ya que por lo que mencionas vives en un lugar con demasiada actividad electrostática y la solución no es solo el implementar un sistema de tierras solamente, te explico lo que yo haría:

Para poner un buen sistema de tierras tienes que conocer tu carga es decir cuanta corriente consumes, las condiciones del terreno es decir la resistencia eléctrica del suelo eso lo tienes que medir con un telurometro como ya lo dijeron o puedes hacer la prueba de tres puntos con un auto transformador y un buen multimetro y si estas dentro de la norma que marca tu país no hay problema, pero sino, hay que llevar al terreno a la norma adicionando productos químicos por ejemplo. También es necesario calcular la diagonal principal de tu sistema de tierras para esto es necesario conocer el tamaño de tu subestación y hacer los calculos pertinentes para dicha diagonal. también requerirás de un buen sistema de aparta rayos yo seleccionaría un sistema no clásico sino uno que existe que rodea toda el área a proteger con aparta rayos pequeños pero como son varios disminuyen la electricidad estática del sistema mandándola a tierra, y por ultimo pondría equipos supresores de picos en la entrada de nis equipos electrónicos esos los puedes tu fabricar con unos varistores y unas fusibles es fácil, para tu problema de tensión baja lo mejor es que utilices un sistema de regulación de corriente de los que utilizan la resonancia magnética para regular y no utilices los electrónicos ya que estos son inferiores en su desempeño por las condiciones de tu lugar de residencia (los sistemas de resonancia funcionan igual o de echo son iguales que los reguladores de voltaje antiguos que eran muy comunes en los hogares)

espero que mis comentarios te sirvan de ayuda para resolver tu problema.


----------



## edunet98

Estimado Amigo troyano 42

Muchas Gracias por tu atención, recopilando algunos datos e información de otros Forista lo que va resultando es algo parecido a la imagen adjunta (Vere si Sube), solo le faltan algunos retoques y lo expongo para la opinión de los Foristas.

Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## troyano42

El circuito esta bien solo observo un detalle en el valor de lasa resistencias estas no pueden ser de kilo ohms ya que estarías limitando la corriente en demasía y tus equipos no operaran en su lugar puedes poner resistencias de 1 ohm y la potencia del equipo que conectes así otra observación es tener cuidado con las bobinas estas tienen que soportal la corriente que vas a consumir y por ultimo un cordial saludo espero te sirva la información que te proporciono.


----------



## edunet98

ESTIMADOS AMIGOS. Esta ayuda me la dieron en otro foro y lo someto a la opinión de los miembros del foro a ver que opinan:



> Estimado camarada, no me dedico a tu ramo, pero un colega que coloca cercas de tramontina y lineas de vigilancia, me comentó que para desviar los rayos que en días de tormenta "tocan" la tramontina, colocan varillas como la cooperwheel a la cual soldan una tuerca donde calzará la parte roscada de una bujía (sí, una bujía de auto) y en donde vá el cable lo conectan a la tramontina, cada 400mts más o menos y que con ello evitaban la destrucción de los sensores y receptores que dicho sea de paso costaban un buen dinero y con la medida implementada, redujeron la incidencia de fallas.
> Se recomienda que las bujías sean nuevas para mejores resultados.
> Ojalá y te sea de utilidad la sugerencia.
> Que tengas un buen dia.



Estimado Troyano42.

Te agradezco tu información, Todo es valido si se hace de buena Fe, Creo que entre todos lograremos sacar algo que valga la Pena.

Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## hmonzon

Saludos cordiales. Quisiera saber cuál es el mejor material que se debe utilizar para la construcción de un pozo a tierra. La idea es que este pozo no supere los 5 ohmnios, para que pueda ser conectado tanto a la sala de telecomunicaciones como al resto de la empresa. Muchas gracias.


----------



## menduco

hola mira puede una barra de acero cobreado, bronce o laton e visto de acero inoxidable, pero yo te recomiendo la primera que te nombre, debes de ubicarla cerca del tablero principal (hasta 2m de distacia max segun la nosma en Argentina) y que ese lugar permanezca humedo lo que no recuerdo es que materiales se utilizan al rededor de esta jabalina uqe junto a la misma conforman un electrodo generando una resistencia menor a 5 ohm, espero que algun compañero del foro pueda seguir con esta información.

pero lo que si es seguro es que no va clavada a la tierra sino que haces una cavidad de 80 cm x 60 cm colocas la jabalina (1,5 m) unida al cable verde-amarillo (tierra de 2,5 mm), alrededor vas colocando este material y lo que sobra lo rellenas con tierra y regas toda esa zona;  y luego unes el cable verde-amarillo al tablero principal

espero que sirve de ayuda

saludos


----------



## ciri

menduco dijo:
			
		

> pero lo que si es seguro es que no va clavada a la tierra sino que haces una cavidad de 80 cm x 60 cm colocas la jabalina (1,5 m) unida al cable verde-amarillo (tierra de 2,5 mm), alrededor vas colocando este material y lo que sobra lo rellenas con tierra y regas toda esa zona;  y luego unes el cable verde-amarillo al tablero principal
> 
> espero que sirve de ayuda
> 
> saludos



NOOO... por favor!.. veníamos bien..

La jabalina, justamente en la varilla (Si no recuerdo mal normalmente vienen en 3/8" y otra medida), con un alma de acero recubierta de cobre, y justamente el alma de acero es para la colocación por "hincado" (quiere decir que se clava con un martillo), hasta una longitud no mayor a 1,5m (porque digamos que es un poco complicado), en caso de no lograr la resistividad correspondiente (Según el enre en argentina 8ohm) se hace un agujero y despúes se hinca, siempre manteniendo la cáamara de inspección correspondiente.

Menduco, me han dicho que en mendoza por el tipo de suelo, han llegado a cavar hasta una napa de agua, entonces ahi si se tira...

Lo del hincado se debe específicamente a que es la manera de mejor contacto entre la tierra y la jabalina, con un mejor contacto baja la resistencia. también se debe tener en cuenta la conexión del cable con la jabalina, recomendablemente hacerlo con una soldadura exotérmica, que le brinda una soldadura muy buena, en caso contrario muy apretado con una especie de brida...

Luego se realiza la prueba de la puesta tierra con un telurimetro:

Telurimetro, o Medidores de Tierra, o Medidores de Puesta a Tierra


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Para una sala de computacion del gobierno que sponsoreaba NEC (centro tecnologicos comunitarios) hicimos la instalacion de cinco maquinas, y nos dieron una jabalina de 3.2 mtrs
en dos tramos unidos al medio con una rosca (todo de muy buena calidad), y la clavamos sin mayores problemas en el extremo le pusimos algo asi como un evitasoldadura grande, tambien cobreado y de excelente calidad, Cable Verde y amarillo de 10mm. 3.5 ohms en el telurimetro. Saludos.

PD: Eh visto unos tipos que hacian conexiónes no se bien como, en una fabrica y regulaban creo el coseno, para ahorrar (algo robaban me parece) con unos transformadores y la toma a tierra la hacian con 5 planchas cobreradas unidas entre si , Hacian un poso digamos 2mtrs,
Ponian en el fondo sal industrial, carbonilla, las placas paradas, y seguian poniendo capa tras capa de sal y carbon hasta serca de 1/2 mtr de la supercicie, mojaron todo un rato, taparon y listo, no se que medida le daba. Saludos


----------



## menduco

hola,lo que dije esta bien,peo tambien tienes razon ahora bien, lo que no me di cuenta es que aca en mendoza le tierra es muy dura no hay tanta humedad, por eso la jabalina no se clava sola en el suelo porque existen casos en que esta jabalina no obtiene los 5 ohm que se especifican para la puesta a tierra sino que mucho mas. es por ello que se lleva a cabo ese procedimiento al rededor de la jabalina,para que su resistencia este por debjo de 5ohm pero el amigo hmonzon no creo que tenga problemas en clavar solamente la jabalina ya que la tierra por esa zona es bastante humeda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tambien se realizan pozos cercanos al lugar de la javalina donde se agregan sales especiales que mejoran la conductivilidad del terreno.
A pesar de todo esto cada cierto tiempo se verifica si la conductibilidad aun se mantiene y de no ser asi se vuelven a agregar de esas sales


----------



## eduardo.millan1985

saludos
BUeno hoy me estreno como miembro en este foro y espero hacerlo bien.
Mira yo trabajo en un empresa que da mantenimiento a las radio tanto AM y FM. En este mes nos visito un ing q vino de chile y nos oriento sobre algunas reglas q debemos seguir para hacer una puesta a tierra efectica.
1. Debes colocar barra cooperwel (barra de cobre) cada 3mt del area de la caseta. (esto se aplica si el cuarto de telecomunicaciones no esta en una edificacion).
2. Si existen cables que tienen malla protectora eje. coaxial debes colocar los extremos de la malla a tierra.
3. Todos los equipos q estan en el cuarto de telecomunicaciones debes estar conectados al mismo punto de tierra.
4. Las conexiones de los esquipos se los debe realizar con una cinta de cobre.
5. El sistema de tierra no debe estar tan alejado del cuarto de telecomunicaciones maximo 5 mts.
6. Las uniciones de la cinta de cobre se la debe realizar por medio de soldadura alogena (aire comprimido y gas).
mmm bueno creo que es lo basico, espero q te haya ayudado
att,

Azul


----------



## tinchus

Si no llegas a los 5 ohms con una unica jabalina podes colocar varias en paralelo, cada una con su caja de inspeccion, separadas mas de 2 o 3 tres metros y unidas con cable desnudo y soldadas como se dijo anteriormente o agarradas con un buen morceto


----------



## fernandob

para bajar el valor de la R. siempre es mejor una mas larga que 2 cerca, y tienen que estar a mas de 2 m....no recuerdo el asunto pero mucho mas.

para mejorar el terreno se hace una pequeña zanja al rededor (1 metro de diametro  ) , sobre la tapa de inspeccion se pone una foto o muñeco de alguien que conozcan el la zona y le tengan bronca y al lado  un  cartel cerca de la jabalina ,  que dice :

excusado caballeros .

veran que solito mejora la conductividad del  terreno ........parecera brujeria .


----------



## tinchus

No siempre es mejor una mas larga (hablando exclusivamente de jabalinas, jaja)... 

Habria que hacer una medicion de la resistividad del terreno para estar seguro que es mas conveniente... Si tenes un terreno estratificado, de baja resistividad hasta los dos o tres metros y de ahi en mas es malo por mas larga que sea la jabalina no vas a bajar la resistencia de pat.

Es verdad lo de la distancia, ahi me quede corto. En algunos lugares lei que la separacion minima debe ser de 1.5 veces la jabalina de mayor longitud, para las de 2 metros de largo seria de 3 metros la separacion minima. Segun la AEA argentina, citando las IRAM 2309 y 2310, la separacion entre dos jabalinas para considerarse PATs independientes debe ser mayor a 10 veces el radio equivalente de la jabalina de mayor longitud. 

Asi, para jabalinas 1/2'' y 5/8'' de 2 metros de longitud la minima separacion seria de 4 metros y para jabalinas 3/4'' de 2 metros de longitud la separacion mínima seria de 4.2 metros


----------



## eb7ctx

Hola, una buena solución y barata esta en: conseguir un viejo radiador de auto (cobre) se le hacen varios orificios, se entierra dejando la boca al descubierto, y de vez en cuando (tiempo seco) se le echa agua ligeramente salada, el cable de unión no debe de ser inferior a 50mm y lo mas corto posible.


----------



## cpcaliche

Instale un polo a tierra de la siguiente manera:
Enterre una varilla coperwell de 1.80 mts en el centro de un hoyo de 30 cm de diametro, lo tape utilizando carbon, piedra, arena y sal de grano, deje alrededor de 10 cm para amarrar el cable que sale hasta la caja de Breakers y lo conecte a los tomas de la oficina.

Esto lo hize aproximadamente a mediados del mes de marzo y hace pocos dias me dicen que el polo a tierra esta cargado y que mide 13 v.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Que puedo hacer para descargar el polo o bajar su voltaje.

Espero me colaboren porque ya estoy desesperado.


----------



## Eduardo

cpcaliche dijo:
			
		

> ...Esto lo hize aproximadamente a mediados del mes de marzo y hace pocos dias me dicen que el polo a tierra esta cargado y que mide 13 v.


Siempre tenes un poco de tension entre neutro y tierra.  Es mas, creo que el reglamento fija un maximo de 50V.



> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Que puedo hacer para descargar el polo o bajar su voltaje.


Para que el cliente no moleste, primero buscate en el reglamento cuales son los valores de tension de contacto y resistencia aceptados.

Despues, como no creo que tengas un telurometro, puentea momentaneamente el diferencial, desconecta el cable que va a la varilla y usalo de retorno para algo "consumidor". Si enciende medianamente bien "probablemente" la tierra este correcta.


----------



## Chelogc

Estimados amigos, urge una orientacion: Se instalo una puesta a tierra en un edificio y las tomas de electricidad tienen una salida de tres puntos: Donde medi entre las dos lineas activas hay 220V (1 Y 2 ver imagen adjunta), luego medi entre una linea activa y tierra se repite 220V (2 y 3) pero entre la otra linea activa y tierra hay cero voltaje (1 y 3). Mi pregunta es, si esta medicion esta bien.
Mil gracias por su atencion.


----------



## Troglodita

Hola Chelogc.

La medida está demasiado bien, ya que entre 1 y 3 (neutro y tierra) por inducción, derivaciones, resistencia de los cables, etc, lo normal es medir una pequeña tensión. En mi casa mido 0,3VAC y en las empresas donde trabajo suelo medir entre 1 y 4 VAC.


----------

